# Bacitracin



## LeeMNAZ (Aug 8, 2007)

I see that many IBS-D sufferers have rectal irritation and hemorrhoids from the constant D that they experience. I suggest that you try Bacitracin for relief. When my proctitis flared up recently, I began using this salve and the irritation went away completely and strangely, it made my hemorrhoids smaller to the point they are almost gone.My DO doctor had recommended Bacitracin for a skin staph infection that I had several years ago. I was very skeptical because staph infections are hard to heal but in about 10 days the infection was gone. The doctor explained to me that Bacitracin was developed years ago for people with acne, that the salve penetrates the skin and heals from below. Since then I’ve used it on cuts, etc and found that does a good job of healing.It is available OTC usually in the first aid aisle of the drug store. Sometimes you have to ask the pharmacist for it. Give it a try, it might help you.Lee


----------

